# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  هل عندَكُم شيءٌ من أخبارِ د. شُميسة؟

## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته...

مُذ أنهَت أختنا الحبيبة شُميسة رسالَتَها وأنا لا أعلمُ عنها شيئًا،
أفتقدُها جدًّا وقلقة عليهَا، فمن كان عندَها شيءٌ من أخبارِها فلتُطمئِنّا عليها فضلًا...

وجزاكُنّ اللهُ خيرًا.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

تذكّرتُ أيضًا
في أوّلِ أيّامِي هُنا كانَت هُناكَ أُختٌ ليبيّة اسمُها ريم بنغازي، راسلتُها مرّة لأطمَئِنّ على أخبارِهِم، كذلِكَ أفتقدُها... أسألُ اللهَ أن تكونَ بخير.

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو من الله أن تكون أختنا ريم وشميسة بخير حال, وأن يحفظهما الله وكافة أخواتنا من كل سوء, وأن يشغلنا الله وإياهن بطاعته ورضوانه.

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## خنساء

> وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أرجو من الله أن تكون أختنا ريم وشميسة بخير حال, وأن يحفظهما الله وكافة أخواتنا من كل سوء, وأن يشغلنا الله وإياهن بطاعته ورضوانه.
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ.


امين...امين
يارب العالمين

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

حيّاكُما الله أُختيّ الكريمَتَين...

آمين يا الله
.
.
ونفتقدُ أيضًا أُختنا مريم المجدليّة الّتي انضمّت إلينا مؤخّرًا...
لا أعلمُ إن كانت تدخُل فلا أرى لها مُشاركاتٍ في مجلسِ النّساء.

وكذا أمةُ الرّحمنِ كوثر...
سلّمهُنّ اللهُ جميعًا

----------

